
Are You Forcing MySQL to Do Twice as Many JOINs as Necessary? - Tokutek
http://www.tokutek.com/2011/09/are-you-forcing-mysql-to-do-twice-as-many-joins-as-necessary/#.ToSTQYE7gAU.hackernews
======
br1
The insight of the article is that indexes and tables are the same thing
underneath. Using an non covering index costs like a join. I'm a tokutek fan,
but this article is the clearest report of the pros of tokudb so far.

